# Ballasto para fluorescente 40W hecho en casa



## Juan Romero

Hola amigos, aqui les propongo el armado de un circuito de Ballasto para fluorescente que pueden uds hacerlo en casa; es del tipo electronico (no reactor) y podran ahorrarse unos cuantos vatios de energia y a su vez dinero je,je. ,la satisfaccion que tendran es que lo hicieron uds mismos. Yo he armado varios y los he colocado en varios lugares de mi casa. Solamente necesitan comprar su fluorescente, instalar su ckto y ya esta.
En el archivo adjunto les dejo el diagrama electrico, es un dibujo hecho a mano porque todavia no he tenido tiempo de pasarlo al EAGLE
Hojala les guste-------------------------------------------------Juan


----------



## Juan Romero

Aqui les va una foto del ckto implementado como ejemplo. funciona de maravillas


----------



## Nilfred

No se lee cuantas espiras hay en 5-6. ¿6 u 8?
¿No era mas fácil subir la foto directamente que meterla en un archivo .doc?


----------



## Fogonazo

Código:
	

 ¿No era mas fácil subir la foto directamente que meterla en un archivo .doc? [quote]






¿ Por que lo vamos a hacer simple pudiendolo hacer complicado ? (Ironia)


----------



## psicodelico

...si no se entiende 6 u 8, por cierto pone algunas fotografías más, especialmente una toma superior que deje ver todo lo montado.
  ¿Es necesario usar esa caprichosa disposición de dos núcleos que has dibujado? en tu foto parece ser que hay solo un núcleo... como es?
  Subí algún dibujo del impreso, asi está completo.
  Adio!!


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigos, disculpenme mi tardanza pero estaba un poquito ocupado pero ahorita ya me di un tiempito. Les rogaria que me den un dia para poder subir toda la información al respecto. Como este disenito lo hice hace ya bastante tiempo los detalles del mismo los tengo en hojas en mi cuaderno de apuntes de  cktos de electronica (proyectos que poco a poco ire colocandolos aqui en el foro), asi que me estoy tomando un tiempito para elaborar esa información de una manera mas presentable para uds y luego lo subire al foro,........ gracias.

Nota: en cuanto al numeros de espiras de la bobina 5-6 es: 8 esp. Y el ckto tambien puede funcionar con un  solo toroide aunque las espiras quedan muy ajustadas (el diseno original llevaba dos toroides), este solamente es un transformador de pulsos.


----------



## Nilfred

Fuí hoy a la tienda, pedí "balasto electrónico para fluorescente de 40W" y me dijeron 11,90 ARS, algo así como 3,73 USD ¡Adentro cáscara! Ya tengo balasto electrónico.
EVERPOWER Modelo EB40
Factor de Potencia > 0.95
220v 50Hz 150mA
Fabricado en China


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigos ya estoy de de regreso; parece que nuestro amigo Nilfred un poco impaciente ya consiguio su balasto, pero comprandolo, lo cual no era la idea. Por aqui tambien venden esos tipos de balasto mas o menos por el mismo precio $ 3.80 USD, pero haciendolo y evaluando costos sale un promedio de $ 2.54 por lo tanto si resulta economico , claro visto desde ese lado porque desde el lado laborioso eso si no saldria a cuenta. Nilfred diria: "  porque voy a perder tiempo haciendolo si ya lo venden hecho"; bueno para los que todavia no se compraron su balasto y tienen el deseo de fabricarse uno que no sea " made in China" si no "made in House" aqui le dejo los archivos necesarios para que uds mismos lo hagan, estan particionados en 11 archivos rar para que puedan uds descargarlos aqui. A continuacion le doy unas precauciones a tener en cuenta para el armado y construcion:
1)Tener mucho cuidado cuando prueben el ckto ya que el voltaje aqui es es de 350v aprox y puedan recibir una descarga. 
2)La red de alimentacion del ckto es de 220V, para los que no usen esta red tienen que hacerse un doblador de voltaje para que el ckto funcione.
3)En el diagrama el componente rotulado como "DB3" es un diac de 32V, en su defecto reeplazarlo por uno similar.
4)los transistores Q1, Q2, son los C2611 verificar bien la configuracion de los terminales BCE segun como se detalla en la PCB. Si se requiere mas potencia pueden reeplazarlos por los transistores DK53, MJE13004 o MJE13007 y nuevamente verifique su configuracion BCE.
5)en cuanto al transformador de pulsos hay dos tipos, seleccione el de su agrado o el que este a su disposicion, los dos funcionan igual. Hay que considerar las marcas de polaridad porque es bien importantisimo si no el ckto no funciona o en su defecto se pueden quemar los transistores.La polaridad se consigue con la orientacion del bobinado de las espiras,ojo: "si las espiras estan bobinadas en el mismo sentido estaran en fase terminal a terminal".
6)Para la construccion de la bobina de choke vea bien las caracteristicas que adjunto, esta puede ser de nucleo de ferrita o con nucleo de aire(solo que mas grande). 
Esperando que tomen en cuenta estas consideraciones les dejo el archivo:


----------



## Nilfred

Reparé el balasto quemado.
El problema era:
Se pusieron en corto Q1 y Q2 que los reemplazé por MJE13007
Se abrieron R1, R2, R3 y R4


----------



## Juan Romero

Esta muy bueno el circuito, aunque  aun no entiendo la configuración del circuito esquemático, pero voy a analizarlo y luego te comento. No he podido abrir la simulación de multisim porque tengo la versión 2000, si tu lo simulaste si te funciono?, seria interesante saber eso.


----------



## Nilfred

Así en vacío como esta llega a 150v y da error la simulación.
Faltaría simular el fluorescente o al menos los filamentos. ¿Que son? ¿Resistencias?
El esquemático lo hice tratando de respetar la posición y orientación de los componentes en el circuito de la foto, luego ordené de arriba a abajo las lineas de mayor a menor potencial.


----------



## mcrven

Hola Juan, hola Nilfred.

Les doy respuesta por dos motivos:

1.- Porque Nilfred mencionó "MI CIRCUITO"

2.- Por qué, igualmente Nilfred, veo que hizo retroingeniería al circuito del balasto que compró y, en el dibujo hay cosas que no concuerdan con la realidad.

Aclaro: Ese circuito no es mío. Parece ser que, desde hace unos 20 años, anda ese circuito rodando por el planeta y, también parece ser que su autoría, es de los laboratorios de Phillips (Esto últimos no lo he podido comprobar).

Lo que sí les puedo asegurar, es que es, hoy por hoy, un diseño difundido a gran escala, clásico y contenido en todo tipo de modelos de balasto que puedan encontrar, desde los sueltos como el que adquirió Nilfred, hasta los que vienen con lámpara y todo, más conocidos cómo "Ahorradores"; en todas las variantes de potencia y para todo tipo de fluorescentes: blancos, UV, negros, etc.

Lo que sí no es muy acertado es lo que indicó Juan, relacionado con el precio. Hace unos 10 años ya, que intenté fabricarlos en serie aquí en Venezuela, en cantidades importantes y, aún adquiriendo los materiales directamente a fábricas chinas, en cantidades importantes, sólo las partes electrónicas que se debían importar, costaban el doble del costo del equipo completo, en caja, con sujetador incorporado para los tubos circulares, con viaje e impuestos de nacionalización y todo. Sumando costos del valor agregado nacional, impuestos y demás, se llegó a cuatro veces el costo indicado y, aún no se contabilizaban los costos de ensamblaje y distribución.

En la actualidad, cuando se dañan los míos, yo los reparo. Pero les cuento: Uno de los ahorradores, de 23 W, cuesta aprox. Bolívares 22.000,00 (US$ 10) precio de tienda. Dos TRs MJE13003, 4 Rs y un par de capacitores, en promedio cuestan aprox. Bs. 6.000,00. Así que, los reparo porqué son para mí, de otra forma, no tiene sentido.

Nilfred, en tu dibujo, parece que confundiste los pines B y E de los TRs. Compara con el dibujo que publiqué o con el que publicó Juan, que también está correcto. Me parece que es el único error que tuviste.

Las únicas diferencias que pueden ver, se deben a los diferentes tipos de potencias de los tubos que deben alimentar, principalmente los TRs, sus resistencias de Base, los capacitores directamente acoplados al tubo (sintonía) y el choque.

Ahora, cierto es que funcionan y muy bien. Incluso es sabido y probado que extienden la duración del tubo y la radiación lumínica es de mejor calidez y espectro.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Tomasito

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Así en vacío como esta llega a 150v y da error la simulación.
> Faltaría simular el fluorescente o al menos los filamentos. ¿Que son? ¿Resistencias?
> El esquemático lo hice tratando de respetar la posición y orientación de los componentes en el circuito de la foto, luego ordené de arriba a abajo las lineas de mayor a menor potencial.



Según tengo entendido, un tubo fluorescente se comporta de la siguiente manera:

Al principio (encendido) los filamentos se comportan como resistencias normales.
Cuando se calientan, ionizan el gas dentro del tubo y este se convierte en conductor.
Cuando esto pasa, los filamentos dejan de actuar como resistencias y lo hacen como electrodos.
Y todo esto normalmente lo controlan los balastos electrónicos comerciales, para que no funcionen en caso de que se quemen los filamentos o se gaste el gas. Asi que supongo que será dificil poder simularlo.

Voy a ver si pruebo el circuito y les cuento.

Salu2!


----------



## eaquinta

Hola amigos veo que el circuito es funcional en 220V, pero tengo una duda sobre que cambios habria que realizar para que funcionara con una tensión de 110-120v,  y que frecuencia de salida genera en 220V y cual sería en 110V...

Entiendo la solución del  doblador de voltaje, pero esto seria agregar muchos semiconductores y ademas el peso el transformadorramador...me entienden... 

Gracias por sus ideas y consejos..
Saludos 
Estuardo Quintanilla


----------



## RAFA67

Les agradeceré si me ayudan a hacer un dimmer para tubos fluorescentes. hay uno en este sitio pero luego de armarlo no he teneido exito. Los filamentos de los extreemos del tubo precalientan pero al accionar el pote no pasa nada. Creo que el problema lo tengo el en lamado choque  (yo puse ahí un balasto electromecanico). el link del circuito es: Dimmer para lámpara fluorescente.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Fogonazo

En ese esquema falta una conexión entre la pata izquierda de la resistencia de 33K 2W y el primario del transformador que NO pasa por el interruptor


----------



## RAFA67

Fogonazo, gracias por tu ayuda, te comento que pasa ahora con esta modificación. Los extremos del tubo se ven de color naranja mucho más fuerte pero a pesar de eso el tubo no arranca, parpadea muy debilmente. Puede ser que se haya arruinado el triac con el uso del circuito como estaba antes? Influye si cambio el condensador? Te aclaro que soy un aficionado no tengo conocimientos teóricos de electrónica y por tanto ando de prueba en prueba...
Una vez + gracias por tu asistencia!


----------



## Eduardo

33K me parece un valor alto para que el triac se mantenga.

PARA PROBAR, cambiala por una lampara de 25W (o la que encuentres) y mira si el tubo regula como se debe.
Despues tocara buscar que valor y de que potencia tiene que ser la resistencia.


----------



## Juan Romero

Para los amigos interesados en armar un balasto que funcione a bateria (12V) aqui les dejo un ckto que yo arme hace algun tiempo con muy buenos resultados, por no decir excelente. Este es un diseño que yo hice reingenieria a uno funcionando (bueno lo repare primero) y le saque las las formas de onda en un simulador (el cual no encuentro los archivos), y lo subo aqui para ver si alguien se anima a realizarlo.
Si lo hacen, espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Nilfred

ST AN2349 PFC usando transistores bipolares

Los que no tengan ganas de leer (en Inglés), en la página 24 esta el diagrama y en la 25 el circuito. De todas formas recomiendo la lectura que no tiene desperdicio.

Esto me recuerda el balasto con IC que colgué durante el concurso, si no encuentro uno mejor capáz que lo vuelvo a colgar en este hilo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En ese esquema falta una conexión entre la pata izquierda de la resistencia de 33K 2W y el primario del transformador que NO pasa por el interruptor



Hola fogonazo, el transformador queda conectado todo el tiempo con los filamentos, no le hace nada?


----------



## zgouki

Amigos: 
Tratando de respetar la política de la comunidad, posteo aquí una duda que tiene que ver en parte con el tema original: BALASTOS.
Bueno, resulta que tengo (tenia) un lindo tubito fluorescente de 8W en la cocina, con una estructuras de aluminio todo muy lindo...hasta que se quemo algo de adentro.
He aquí las fotos, los cuales son mas que expresivas y de por si les da una idea de lo que paso (malditas cosas chinas!)
La parte toda chamuscada son los rastros de una explosión de algo que creo era un fusible...
A simple vista, todos los demas componentes estan OK (no como el supuesto fusible que esta KO ).
Otro dato mas: En la foto 2 y 3 (que se ve la parte de la pista que se despego/desaparecio de la placa), esta pista comunicaba al dichoso fusible con lo que sería (creo) el comienzo de la etapa de rectificación (osea a uno de los 4 diodos del sector).
Bueno, mi pregunta a todo esto....es posible arreglarlo de forma segura(es decir, sin  alguien que quede pegado a la línea cuando lo enchufe o algo así)? Que fusible debo comprar? 
Si necesitan mas datos, solo pidanmelo.
Saludos y espero sus respuestas


----------



## Nilfred

1. Antes de perder mas tiempo te digo que el balasto ese me salio 12 Pesos Argentinos acá en la esquina de casa, le dicen balasto electrónico compacto, es mas largo, finito y chato que el balasto electrónico común. Lo compré porque me pareció simpático para tenerlo por las dudas.

2. 8W es una medida estándar de CFL, podes desarmarla (romper NO, dentro del cristal tenes venenoso mercurio halogenado) y hacerte del balasto.

3. Es una buena excusa para pedirle 100 mangos a la patrona y poner algo con LEDs, como una luz de emergencia. Yo casualmente estoy pasando por una situación parecida; le dije: "Comprarlo hecho te sale 95, si te lo hago yo te sale 120 y te queda mucho mas lindo" (todavía sigo sin luz bajo la alacena, la idea es esta

4. Si tu tiempo no vale ni una fracción de los importes mencionados, entonces te diré que el fusible se quema por algo, por lo que vas a tener que revisar todo el circuito incluyendo el tubo. Lo usual es que el tubo al llegar al final de su vida útil se apague y prenda inmediatamente a intervalos regulares. Preguntale a tu señora si "titilaba por ahí" inmediatamente antes de reventar.
Esos microcortes provocan inmensas avalanchas de corriente en el balasto, por lo que podes dar por muertos los transistores, diodos y resistencias circunyacentes.
Nunca vi un fusible en un balasto salvo una CFL Osram Made in Germany, debió haber sido una resistencia fusible.


----------



## zgouki

Muchas gracias Nilfred por tu rapida respuesta!  


> Es una buena excusa para pedirle 100 mangos a la patrona y poner algo con LEDs, como una luz de emergencia. Yo casualmente estoy pasando por una situación parecida; le dije: "Comprarlo hecho te sale 95, si te lo hago yo te sale 120 y te queda mucho mas lindo" (todavía sigo sin luz bajo la alacena, la idea es esta


Ahora que lo dices estaría bueno hacer una de estas luces de emergencias con leds...de todos modos, no necesito una luz de emergegcia, sino una que la prenda cuando tenga electricidad...osea una luz comun.
Voy a encarar este proyecto: usar la bonita estructura de aluminio de la porquería china, ponerle algún tipo de material refractante (tipo espejo, la verdad que nose q material) en donde iba el tubo de 8w, y colocar una hermosa tira de leds blancos de alta luminosidad  (estos leds salen 1,5 mas o menos aqui en Rosario, e iluminan bien). Lo que si o si necesito saber es que material tengo que poner porq sino la luz no se va a dispersar...
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Te vas a una librería y pedís "Contac Plateado", viene por rollo y con suerte te lo venden por metro, es espejado, ultra delgado y autoadhesivo ¿Que mas queres? Una vez pedí 5cm y me dieron los 5cm 
Y ya que estas ahí fijate el "Contac transparente", alto fiasco, mas que transparente es opaco, me compré un rollo y se lo terminé regalando a mi hermana. Pero en este caso la opacidad puede ser útil para dispersar esa concentración de luz que da el LED.

Claro, lo que le propuse a mi jermu es una luminaria que prenda siempre, haya luz o no, ahora que comenzaron los cortes voy a relanzar la idea. Básicamente es un convertidor electrónico para dicroicas (que ya lo tengo comprado por $9) rectificado (esta en el foro la modificación), batería de gel en flotación y un interruptor en los 12v cierra el circuito y comanda un relé en los 220. Osea que la batería carga mientras está prendida la luminaria nomas. Más simple sería un interruptor bipolar, pero no me gusta mezclar alto y bajo voltaje en un interruptor de dudoso origen.


----------



## zgouki

Gracias por tu respuesta. Falta para que tenga cash para ir a comprar los leds, asique cuando tenga todo listo (incluso el contact plateado), armo todo y comento como me fue (capaz que hasta postee algunas fotos). Hablando de contact, no sabes si habra alguno tipo celofan, que sea transparente pero con color (onda acrilico rojo, azul, etc.) ? 
Saludos y disculpenme si se esta llendo para el lado de las manualidades esto


----------



## Nilfred

Papel de regalo, el que viene con las flores. Pero siempre existieron LED de colores varios y hay RGB, filtrar la luz blanca es una ineficiencia que no te puedo perdonar.


----------



## zgouki

> Pero siempre existieron LED de colores varios y hay RGB, filtrar la luz blanca es una ineficiencia que no te puedo perdonar.


Jaja, no lo que sucede es que estoy haciendo una matriz de leds rojo y si hay mucha luz no se ven muy bien, por eso necesitaba algo que perimta ver mejor el cartel y no la luz exterior, se entiende?
Bueno, de nuevo en nuestro tema de los leds blancos:
Resulta ue tengo una fuente de 24 volts 500mA (de una impresora rota) y que pienso utilizar para los leds.
Primero quería consultarte algo: Tomé uno de estos leds blancos y lo conecte a una fuente de 5 volts con una resistencia de unos 100 ohms, y la verdades que me gusto mucho como iluminaba...entonces agarre un tester y medí el consumo de corriente y me marco unos 17 mA. haciendo cuentas, concluí que la caída de voltaje del led blanco es de unos 3,3 volts (hice bien las cuentas?). 
Ahora, pensando en usar la fuente de 24 Vcc 0,5A:
Esta bien poner dos series (de 7 leds c/u en serie) conectadas en paralelo hacia la fuente mediante una resistencia de 50 ohms cada serie?
Espero tus respuestas.


----------



## mcrven

A ver zgouki,

Esos LEDs suelen funcionar a un promedio de 3,0 V. - A 3.3V suelen llegar cuando la corriente es forzada hasta unos 60 mA.

Así que, para tu propuesta de untilizar 7 LEDs en serie, la tensión sería de 21V. Cómo la fuente es de 24V tendremos:

24V - 21V = 3V y, si pretendes hacerlos encender con 20 mA, deberás utilizar un R de : 3V / 0,02A = 150 Ω. Esta R puede ser de 1/8 de Watt o más ya que, W = I^2 * R = 0,06W.

Verifica el datasheet de los LEDs que pretendes utilizar pues, es muy probable que los puedas encender a 30 mA o más, sin peligro. Claro que deberás recalcular la R.

El resto es, cómo bien dijiste, poner todas las series en paralelo.

Suerte:


----------



## zgouki

OK gracias mcrven. De todos modos, si conecto 7 leds en serie no tendria que circular 0,02A x 7 leds, osea unos 0,14A? Si es asi, tendriamos que recalcular la resistencia, esta sería menor no?
Saludos


----------



## mcrven

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> OK gracias mcrven. De todos modos, *si conecto 7 leds en serie no tendria que circular 0,02A x 7 leds, osea unos 0,14A?* Si es asi, tendriamos que recalcular la resistencia, esta sería menor no?
> Saludos



En los circuitos en serie sólo se suman las tensiones si las hay. La corriente que recorre el circuito es la misma: 0,02 A, en este caso.

Saludos:


----------



## zgouki

Ah, ok gracias! Soy medio burro en esto, disculpenme ops: .
De todos modos, aqui les dejo (para gente como yo) unos programitas que me sacaron de la duda y que sirven para calcular resistencias y para calcular corrientes cuando tengamos q hacer circuitos con leds.
Saludos y ya se vienen  las fotos de la luz con leds!


----------



## zgouki

Bueno gente lo prometido es deuda....(?)  
Aca estan las fotos! Salieron media chotas, y en la ultima traten de no mirar el desorden de atras, concentrensen en los leds!
Al final use un vidrio que hace de dispersor de luz, de todos modos no iluminan mucho, tendria q haber puesto mas leds... :S . Tambien para unir los leds use un tubo transparente tipo los que se usan en los hospitales para suero q encontre por ahi (no se preocupen, no mate a nadie ).
AH! y al final tampoco consegui el contact plateado, asiq lo deje como estaba (sin nada jeje).
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

Lo más importante es que lo hiciste, funciona y, lo puedes mejorar.

Podría ser suficiente incrementar la corriente siempre que los LEDs lo permitan o, cómo bién dices, agregarle más series.

Felicitaciones pués.


----------



## zgouki

Gracias mcrven por tus felicitaciones, en algún momento trataré de ponerle algún tipo de trimpot o potenciometro, de 1K Ohm supongo, nose si vienen mas chicos, y estaría bueno ponerle algún tipo de "seguro" (no fusible) el cual no supere los 30-40 mA ( osea q la resistencia variable se "trabe"  entre 100 y 75 ohms, porque sino la corriente va a hacer quemar los leds :S) Existirá algo parecido? Recurro a su sabiduría...



> podrian poner el circuito para hacerlo y de que voltage es y de que potencia si se puede hacer para 12 voltios


Amigo michon si te fijas en este mismo post había subido un par de programitas q te van a ayudar a calcular la corriente, la resistencia y el voltaje de trtabajo de tus leds... En ese programa debes llenar estos espacios: En voltaje de trabajo, pues el q vas a usar de tu fuente (sería 12V, lo quieres conectar a la batería del auto?). En numero de leds en serie, pues el numero de leds en serie  q piensas poner en tu circuito. En corriente que deberá circular, pues depende del led q compres, lo mismo q la caida de voltaje de c/led. Los blancos comunmente van a 3V y consumen unos 20-30ma. A mayor amperaje, mayor brillo, pero no te pases porq sino chao a tus leds 
Pones todo lo anterior y voila, el programa te da la resistencia q debes comprar , tanto la resistividad (ohms) y los watts de disipación. Sino consigues el avlor comercial, pues a juntar varias reistencias en serie hasta forma el valor q quieres!
Saludos


----------



## michon

por favor podrian poner el circuito a 12 voltios lo importante que ilumine mejor que el fluorescente ya que con led es mas seguro   si desean lo ponen no exigo


----------



## zgouki

> por favor podrian poner el circuito a 12 voltios lo importante que ilumine mejor que el fluorescente ya que con led es mas seguro si desean lo ponen no exigo


Amigo nose que circuito quieres! Es algo muy simple, solo pon los leds en serie y listo! Y agregale la correspondiente resistencia! Todo no te lo voy a hacer yo, puedes hacer algunos calculos simples y listo... supongamos que tienes la fuente de 12V...si la caida de voltaje de tus leds blancos son 3V, pues te diría q hagas series de 3 leds con una resistencia de 150 Ohms c/serie (para obtener 20 mA de consumo). Las series que quieras poner depende de la potencia de tu fuente (cuantos amperes puede entregar como maximo). Para que ilumine bien...pues prueba agregandole mas series! (OJO, no tantas como para quemar el transformador, consta q adverti   !)
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> osea q la resistencia variable se "trabe"  entre 100 y 75 ohms, porque sino la corriente va a hacer quemar los leds :S) Existirá algo parecido? Recurro a su sabiduría...


Osea algo así como una resistencia de 75Ω en serie con un potenciómetro de 20Ω.

Seria muy interesante si abris el circuito y conectas un amperímetro para ver cúal es la realidad.
La relación Lumens/Watts es practicamente idéntica entre el fluorescente y los mejores LEDs, ganan los fluorescentes por poco, esto implica que si queres una iluminación similar a la que tenías con el fluorescente tenes que gastarte 8W en LEDs, hice la tarea y me da 117 LEDs de 3,4v 0,02A o 78 LEDs de 3,4v 0,03A.
En la foto cuento 14 LEDs, número que no es múltiplo de 3 ¿Seguis con 12v o cambiaste algo?

Nos fuimos del tema, no se si se dieron cuenta. Encima estamos en documentación, igual muy buen aporte.


----------



## friends

Juan Romero, una duda en el transformador de pulsos con un toroide, la bobina 3-4, debe de estar en el mismo sentido que las otras dos, pues veo en el grafico y esta empieza al reves, sacame de dudas , no quisiera quemar los transostores al ponerle tension al circuito, saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos, tengo 6 lamparas fluorecentes de unos 15W cada una, quiero utilizar algo asi como el balastro de 12v que diseño juan romero, pero en lugar de los 12 quiero agarrarme de el voltage de red y rectificarla (357VCD) y hacerle un oscilador de unos 30khz, creen que me encienda bien los tubos o que cren que pase?


----------



## Juan Romero

amigo friends, labobina 3-4 esta bien su polaridad ya que las bobinas de base deben de estar en contrafase para permitir el disparo sincronizado de los transistores.


----------



## luisgrillo

oigan como puedo aumentr la potencia de este circuito a unos 80W? necesito prender varias lamparas conectadas en serie con un circuito asi


----------



## Juan Romero

mirale carnal!, aqui te modifique el pinche circuito que subi anteriormente y lo hice para dos tubos de 40W.
orale mano!....... ahora si a armer tu circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

orale, gracias juan, y sorry si soy muy enfadoso


----------



## mcrven

Amigo Juan Romero,
Te sugiero tomes en cuenta la configuración de lámparas del diagrama que te adjunto, cuando vayas a montar circuitos para dos tubos. De esta forma el encendido y apagaso se cada tubo, tienen un desfase de 180º y, la carga sobre los transistores se distribuye con más uniformidad.

Toma en cuenta sólo la configuración de los tubos, ya que está dibujada sobre un circuito comercial de un sólo tubo. Es sólo para mostrar la idea.

Saludos:

P.D.: No estoy inventando nada. Es una configuración que desarrollé hace años y vendí unas cuantas piezas que aún funcionan. Son de 2 X 40.


----------



## diozener

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan, hola Nilfred.
> 
> Aclaro: Ese circuito no es mío. Parece ser que, desde hace unos 20 años, anda ese circuito rodando por el planeta y, también parece ser que su autoría, es de los laboratorios de Phillips (Esto últimos no lo he podido comprobar).



Añado un poco de información sobre la autoria del circuito. Aunque la Application note esta fechada en el 2000; parece ser que este diseño de Philips es de mediados de los 80.

http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/applicationnotes/AN00048_1.pdf

De cualquier manera, se trata de un ciruito muy polular que ha sido utilizado por muchas compañias. Es dificil determinar con exactitud la procedencia del mismo. 

Saludos,


----------



## El nombre

la procedencia igual es de philips.


----------



## friends

Juan, arme el circuito de fluorescente a 12 voltios, pero logre encenderlo a brillo medio cambiando el transistor por el 2n3055 y le aumente 100 vueltas al secundario a una lampara fluorescente de 40w, ya que el circuito en si solo encendia un solo extremo mas o menos 20 cm, mi pregunta es que si afecta en algo la duracion de  la lampara las modificaciones, otro reemplazo de transistor, o para aumentar potencia tendria que variar el capacitor o que bobina aumento o disminuyo vueltas o que me recomiendas, pues deseo poder obtener un mejor brillo, gracias por la atencion. Saludos.


----------



## kamaleon3003

Hola hermano juan he hecho el balasto electrónico de 12 voltios 
Que has posteado aqui en el foro. Y me funciono super. Ahora bien
Tengo una preguntita, seria posible modificar ese circuito para hacer 
Un pequeño inversor de 12 voltios a 110 voltios no importa que el 
Vatiaje sea pequeño 20 o 40 watts.
La idea es hacerlo para poder encender una bombilla electronica de bajo consumo
Que son de 18 watts a 110 voltios. 
Gracias de antemano
Espero su repuesta


----------



## marvin villalobos

Como hago para encender fluorescente sin balasto, y que encienda como foco ahorrador , osea sin parpadear. Gracias


----------

